# botón / tombo (oficial de policía)



## swift

Buenas noches:

Me gustaría plantear en esta ocasión una consulta doble, si me lo permiten.  Se trata del término *"botón"*, que he descubierto recientemente, un argentinismo para referirse al oficial de policía. De inmediato lo relacioné con el costarriqueñismo correspondiente: *tombo*, y me pregunto dos cosas:

¿Cuál es el origen del nombre "botón" para referirse al oficial de policía?
¿Se usa "tombo" en Argentina? Y si así fuere, ¿es _botón _al vesre?
Desde ya agradezco sus interesantes comentarios.

Un saludo,
swift


----------



## flljob

En México, ninguna de las dos. Se les dice _cuicos_, pero hace mucho que no la oigo.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *swift*: ¡qué gusto me da el hilo que abriste! (podría decir que a mi juego me llamaste).

No sabía que el costarriqueñismo correspondiente a *botón* es *tombo *(¡mirá vos, tan lejos que estamos!)*,* pero puedo confirmarte que en lunfardo *tombo* es el _vesre_ de *botón* (sin embargo, _tombo_ casi no se usa -_botón_ sí-).

¿Y cuál es el origen del nombre *botón* para designar a los policías? Muy simple: los numerosos botones que tenían los uniformes.

Aquí  podés leer y escuchar uno de los tangos que menciona a un botón. Se trata de "Tinta roja", de Cátulo Castillo. Me fascina esa letra, y en el blog está, además, la grabación original. Espero que te guste.


----------



## swift

Gracias, V. Sos adorable. Muchas gracias por tan interesante enlace, y por ilustrarnos el uso y el origen del término "botón".

No deja de sorprenderme el hecho de que en Costa Rica también se usen expresiones lunfardas. Sólo como dato adicional: en lugar de decir _al vesre_, en Costa Rica se dice _al verres_. 

Que estés bien,


J.


----------



## Lexinauta

Respecto al origen de 'botón', yo tengo otra teoría: para mí es un desplazamiento semántico del botón usado en la ropa.
Tanto el uno como el otro se usan para _prender_ algo.

Lo mismo sucede con el término tantas veces leído, 'corchete'.

*corchete.*
(Del fr. _crochet_, ganchillo). 
*6.* m. desus. Ministro inferior de justicia encargado de prender a los delincuentes.
(DRAE)


----------



## Calambur

Luego también tenemos la expresión _al divino botón_, que significa "inútilmente, sin razón" pero que no sé si está relacionada con la policía. 
En mi diccionario de lunfardo dice que tal vez provenga de la expresión _tirar a los botones_, que surgió durante la revolución del Parque (Bs. As., 1890) porque los sediciosos apuntaban sus armas a los botones del pecho de los policías. 

Y me acordé de algo más: por aquí, a los muchachos que trabajan en los hoteles y cuya principal tarea es acompañar a los pasajeros a las habitaciones y llevarles el equipaje, se les llama *botones*. En este caso, no hay duda de que es por los botones de la chaqueta. Pero lo más interesante es que un muchacho de esos es un botones (ampliar la página).
¿En otros países también les llaman así?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Y luego está el verbo "botonear", que nada tiene que ver con "prender", sino que significa "delatar".


----------



## Calambur

MarieSuzanne said:


> Y luego está el verbo "botonear", que nada tiene que ver con "prender", sino que significa "delatar".


...y que probablemente haya tenido su origen en "ir a contarles cosas a los botones".


----------



## Lexinauta

En el caso de 'botonear', entiendo que es 'comportarse como policía'.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Veo que, según Gobello, la denominación surgió a raíz de la revolución de 1890, cuando los insurrectos disparaban a los policías haciendo puntería sobre los botones, cosa a la que llamaban _tirar a los botones_. Y de allí la identificación luego entre "botones" y "policías".


----------



## MOMO2

MarieSuzanne said:


> Y luego está el verbo "botonear", que nada tiene que ver con "prender", sino que significa "delatar".


 

El "botonear" me recuerda, un poco cambiado, el italiano "sbottonarsi" que significa desabrocharse (los botones) y significa también "contar" (no números).


----------



## Calambur

MarieSuzanne said:


> Veo que, según Gobello, la denominación surgió a raíz de la revolución de 1890, cuando los insurrectos disparaban a los policías haciendo puntería sobre los botones, cosa a la que llamaban _tirar a los botones_. Y de allí la identificación luego entre "botones" y "policías".


Yo tomé el mismo dato del diccionario de Oscar Conde. ¿Será cierto? ¿Dónde estará registrado? Porque, que yo sepa, esa expresión mucho no se usa... Sin embargo, es creíble.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No, no era una expresión. Entiendo que simplemente daban la orden "¡Tiren a los botones!", queriendo decir estrictamente que apuntaran a los botones del uniforme.


----------



## Camilo1964

Swift:

En Venezuela también está muy extendido el uso de la palabra _tombo _para referirse a un policía, pero es despectivo.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Aserolf

Calambur said:


> ... Y me acordé de algo más: por aquí, a los muchachos que trabajan en los hoteles y cuya principal tarea es acompañar a los pasajeros a las habitaciones y llevarles el equipaje, se les llama *botones*. En este caso, no hay duda de que es por los botones de la chaqueta. Pero lo más interesante es que un muchacho de esos es un botones (ampliar la página).
> ¿En otros países también les llaman así?


Igual en México, también se les llama *botones*.

En cuanto a lo de botón para un policía nunca lo he oído, sin embargo, existen muchos más que darían tema para otro hilo: 'chota', 'tira', 'azul', 'perro', etc. etc. etc...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Amigos, esa acepción de "botones" es general del castellano, y así la recoge el DRAE.


----------



## Calambur

MarieSuzanne said:


> Amigos, esa acepción de "botones" es general del castellano, y así la recoge el DRAE.


¿Cuál acepción, la de un botones?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sí. En la definición de *botón*:

*16.     * (Por los botones que suele lucir en su uniforme). m. pl.  Muchacho que sirve en hoteles y otros establecimientos para llevar los recados u otras comisiones que se le encargan.

Aunque falta aclarar que se utiliza con artículos y demás en singular.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es el botones, no el botón; los botones si son dos o más personas que desempeñen esa función (me refiero al que ayuda con el equipaje en los hoteles). También he oído que se le llama bell-boy.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Insisto, por acá y por allá es _el botones_.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches amigos:

Agradezco profundamente a cada uno de ustedes por tan interesante intercambio. Me llama la atención este caso de sinécdoque: designar el todo por la parte. 

Me encantó saber que también en Venezuela se usa "tombo". Y me causaron gran placer las referencias ofrecidas por Calambur y Lexinauta. Gracias también a vos MarieSuzanne. 

Hasta pronto,


J.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Estaba mirando un documental sobre el tráfico de droga y me llamó la atención la palabra _tombo_. Y ¡Bingo! WR ya la tiene "fichada"





Calambur said:


> Y me acordé de algo más: por aquí, a los muchachos que trabajan en los hoteles y cuya principal tarea es acompañar a los pasajeros a las habitaciones y llevarles el equipaje, se les llama *botones*. En este caso, no hay duda de que es por los botones de la chaqueta. Pero lo más interesante es que un muchacho de esos es un botones (ampliar la página).


Tu explicación, Calambur, corresponde a esta que encontré en un blog:


> nació en Argentina en los arrabales en las clases más populares, la particular palabra es el *"vesre*"  de Botón - apodo que se usaba para los policias por los uniformes que  usaban parecidos a los botones de los hoteles (de hecho estos últimos  fueron inspirados en los de la policia).


Veo que se emplea en Costa Rica, Argentina, Venezuela y, por el documental que estaba viendo, Colombia.

¿En algún país más?
Solo curiosidad. Gracias.
Un beso.
Martine


----------



## tusi

En Perú también se usa "tombo" pero no escuché lo de botón para la policía.

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

Es curioso que "tombo" es, silábicamente hablando, botón al revés. Quiero añadir que en España también existía el oficio de botones en los Bancos. Uno de los mayores banqueros que hubo en este país, presidente que fue de uno de los grandes Bancos que tuvimos (creo recordar que el Central), empezó a trabajar de pequeño de botones. ¡Eran otros tiempos!

(Me he acordado de que su apellido era Escámez.)


----------



## jorgema

tusi said:


> En Perú también se usa "tombo" pero no escuché lo de botón para la policía.
> 
> Saludos.



No, claro que no vas a escuchar _botón _para designar a un policía. Quizás sólo de alguien que trate de explicar el origen de *tombo*, pero no más (el término ha pegado tanto que dudo que la mayoría tenga en cuenta cómo surgió). En el Perú se usa incluso el verbo tombear, para referirse al trabajo que hacen los policías.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿En algún país más?


Hola:
"Tombo", no, jamás escuchada por mis oídos. "Botón", sí, aunque con el significado de policía debe de llevar tranquilamente unos treinta años durmiendo la siesta. Eterna, creo yo, ya a esta altura. No está tan en desuso como adjetivo y como verbo; "no seas botón", por ejemplo, puede significar "no seas egoísta" o "no seas tan severo o riguroso", dependiendo de la situación. Para policía y despectivo: milico, que el DRAE dice que es un "militar", pero en mi país vale también para los "botones".
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Ni tombo ni botón en Chile.
"Carabinero" o coloquialmente "paco", para Carabineros de Chile (policía uniformada).
"Detective" o "tira", para la Policía de Investigaciones (de civil).
_


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> "Tombo", no, jamás escuchada por mis oídos. "Botón", sí, aunque con el significado de policía debe de llevar tranquilamente unos treinta años durmiendo la siesta. Eterna, creo yo, ya a esta altura. No está tan en desuso como adjetivo y como verbo; "no seas botón", por ejemplo, puede significar "no seas egoísta" o "no seas tan severo o riguroso", dependiendo de la situación. Para policía y despectivo: milico, que el DRAE dice que es un "militar", pero en mi país vale también para los "botones".
> Saludos



Aquí "tombo" no se usa. Pero qué raro, estimado Adolfo, que en el Uruguay, país tan tanguero como la Argentina, no se use "botón" como sinónimo de policía o más modernamente como "delator".  
Al tango mencionado por Calambur en el post N° 2, agrego el hermosísimo tango: "Los cosos de al lao", que describe una noche de fiesta en un suburbio porteño: 

_Sollozaron los violines,
los fueyes se estremecieron,
y en la noche se perdieron
los acordes de un gotán.
*Un botón que toca ronda*
pa' no quedarse dormido
y un galán que está escondido
chamuyando en un zaguán.
_
Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, estimado, claro que sí, pero se usaba hace mucho tiempo. Muy mucho. Hoy en día, que yo sepa, está casi que en el olvido (de la gente joven, me refiero).
Saludos


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Sí, estimado, claro que sí, pero se usaba hace mucho tiempo. Muy mucho. Hoy en día, que yo sepa, está casi que en el olvido (de la gente joven, me refiero).
> Saludos



Felizmente todavía escucho a algunos jóvenes (mis hijos & cía) usar botón como sinónimo de "delator", de  "buchón". La expresión no tiene una carga ofensiva. Generalmente se usa en un contexto cariñoso.
El botón de la esquina desgraciadamente ha desaparecido por estos lares.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola:

Gracias por sus intervenciones... y tengo otra pregunta. 

Todos me parecéis gente normal y corriente, es decir no delincuentes o traficantes de droga, ¿verdad? , así que ¿podría ser que _tombo _solo la usen en los sectores de la población que suelen tener "contacto asiduo con la policía" o que tienen la firme intención de evitar este contacto?

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## swift

Hola Martine.

En Costa Rica, 'tombo' tiene en efecto una connotación despectiva. Pero eso no implica que sólo los delincuentes la usen: es un término coloquial, al igual que 'la paca' para referirse a la policía y 'paco' para referirse a un oficial.


----------



## jorgema

Cintia&Martine said:


> Hola:
> 
> Todos me parecéis gente normal y corriente, es decir no delincuentes o traficantes de droga, ¿verdad? , así que ¿podría ser que _tombo _solo la usen en los sectores de la población que suelen tener "contacto asiduo con la policía" o que tienen la firme intención de evitar este contacto?



En el Perú, tombo es muy coloquial, se usa en el lenguaje común de la calle, y no es raro que aparezca en titulares de lo que en mi país se dio en denominar como "prensa chicha" o "prensa de cincuenta centavos", es decir los diarios baratos y de tinte amarillista.  

Saludos.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia a los policías indefectiblemente los llaman *tombos* . . . . . claro que a sus espaldas.


----------



## Cbes

Hola amigos, recopilando y ampliando el tema que, si bien se refiere a "botón" o "tombo" (que nunca escuché en mi vida) quisiera saber si hay en sus respectivos países otra forma de nombrar a los representantes de la ley, alguien escribió que en México se usan 'chota', 'tira', 'azul', 'perro'. Acá en Argentina lo mas común es "cana" que ha desplazado a botón, la cana= la policía (la institución), el cana= el policía, ir/estar en cana= ir/estar preso sólo se usa botonear en el sentido de delatar.
Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Cbes said:


> Hola amigos, recopilando y ampliando el tema que, si bien se refiere a "botón" o "tombo" (que nunca escuché en mi vida) quisiera saber si hay en sus respectivos países otra forma de nombrar a los representantes de la ley, alguien escribió que en México se usan 'chota', 'tira', 'azul', 'perro'. Acá en Argentina lo mas común es "cana" que ha desplazado a botón, la cana= la policía (la institución), el cana= el policía, ir/estar en cana= ir/estar preso sólo se usa botonear en el sentido de delatar.
> Saludos



Hola Cbes:

Tu consulta ya ha sido abordada en este foro. Te dejamos el siguiente enlace para que podás leer lo que se ha comentado al respecto:

*palabras coloquiales para "policía"*

Si acaso seguís con tus dudas luego de habe revisado el enlace anterior, te rogamos que lo retomés y continués ahí, que para nosotros será un gusto tratar de ayudarte. En este hilo solo se comenta con relación a las palabras *"botón"* y *"tombo"* como sinónimos coloquiales de policía.


Muchas gracias.

*Ayutuxtepeque*
*Moderador*


----------

